# Gold stars?



## Rod L. (Apr 5, 2015)

What's with the little gold stars? What do they represent & how are they designated? THX.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Rod L. said:


> What's with the little gold stars? What do they represent & how are they designated? THX.


I'm not sure. I think they are related to the number of posts you have made but it must be some kind of logarithmic scale. The number of stars increases quickly with the first few posts but more slowly as the number of posts increases.


----------



## Rod L. (Apr 5, 2015)

Thx for any kind of explanation, I guess if the moderators are not sure , it must not really be of much significance. I will probably be hitting you up with questions about Guad as I am considering retirement in Jalisco, Sinaloa or Nayarit, thanks again for response. RBL


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Unless the gold stars are redeemable for margaritas, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Rod L. (Apr 5, 2015)

I was just curious, Loved the response, it was well worth the inquiry, all the best. RBL


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Isn't it a rating system for motels?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Rod L. said:


> I was just curious, Loved the response, it was well worth the inquiry, all the best. RBL


What does it mean when Rod L. has "banned" below his name? :confused2:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> What does it mean when Rod L. has "banned" below his name? :confused2:


He accumulated too many infractions and can no longer post.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> He accumulated too many infractions and can no longer post.


Uhhhhhh, then how was it he just posted a question & then commented on it? Is it a permanent condition?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Howler said:


> Uhhhhhh, then how was it he just posted a question & then commented on it? Is it a permanent condition?


Rod L. made his last posts on the forum on April 9, before the banning took effect.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Rod L. made his last posts on the forum on April 9, before the banning took effect.


Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Howler said:


> Thanks for the explanation!


You're very welcome!


----------

